# AEP this weekend!?



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Anyone else heading to AEP this coming weekend? I think my buddy and I are going to head down Saturday and Sunday. Seems like perfect weather for it. Packing light with just our float tubes and little tackle and really going to try to hike back to some remote ponds and hopefully find some big ones! Also, is it pretty much post spawn down there now? Just wondering what kind of biting mood the bass might be in down there. Any info appreciated!

Matt


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

dre said:


> is it pretty much post spawn down there now? Just wondering what kind of biting mood the bass might be in down there. Any info appreciated!
> 
> Matt


I was down there a few weeks ago during my family fish-camp. And, judging by several other small Southeast Ohio lakes. They'll be post-spawn. 
For what it's worth... You may want to try the ole' trusty original Rapala floater diver jerk-bait. Or suspending jerk-baits at this time. And again, for what it's worth... if you see (and you will if you go this weekend) a cloud of fry, pitch a small plastic worm into 'em. You might find a biggun' protectin' 'em.

Good luck man. That place is fun. But I don't get down there much anymore.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

JignPig Guide said:


> I was down there a few weeks ago during my family fish-camp. And, judging by several other small Southeast Ohio lakes. They'll be post-spawn.
> For what it's worth... You may want to try the ole' trusty original Rapala floater diver jerk-bait. Or suspending jerk-baits at this time. And again, for what it's worth... if you see (and you will if you go this weekend) a cloud of fry, pitch a small plastic worm into 'em. You might find a biggun' protectin' 'em.
> 
> Good luck man. That place is fun. But I don't get down there much anymore.


Thanks man! I appreciate the advice. I have explored a lot near campsite K and found decent ponds but I want to try some I see NW of campsite H, if I can get to them!

Matt


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

Heading up tomorrow for the day and taking the kayak. Can't decide if I want to explore new waters or go to some old faithfuls!


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

gf319804 said:


> Heading up tomorrow for the day and taking the kayak. Can't decide if I want to explore new waters or go to some old faithfuls!


If ya see a guy in a yak with a guy in a tube fly fishing say "hi". We are headed down tomorrow afternoon, but not sure where yet.


----------



## FLT_TUBE_JNKY (Jun 6, 2006)

I'll be down Friday morning with my group of fellow tubers. Will be staying @ K. Right on with what JigNpig said about the fry, I like a big lizzard for those angry momma bass.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

Should be a busy weekend! Maybe I will run into one of you fellow OGFers. If you see a guy with a VIB"E" hat on, say hello. My name is Matt.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

Had a great afternoon yesterday. Eight bass, one crappie and a bazillion 'gills, all on the fly. I couldn't tell you which pond we were on because I have no idea, but had the place to ourselves. 

This was my first swing with my home-rigged kayak trolley. I forsee changes as soon as I get to sit down and play with it. Worked pretty good, tho...


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

bruceride said:


> Had a great afternoon yesterday. Eight bass, one crappie and a bazillion 'gills, all on the fly. I couldn't tell you which pond we were on because I have no idea, but had the place to ourselves.
> 
> This was my first swing with my home-rigged kayak trolley. I forsee changes as soon as I get to sit down and play with it. Worked pretty good, tho...


I had a decent day, buy only fished for a few hours. Caught several 2lbers, but no monsters yesterday. Bluegills wouldn't leave me alone yesterday. Had a hard time getting through them to get to the bass.

In regards to the kayak cart, I feel your pain. My first attempt at a cart blew up 100y down a trail on my first trip. It took me three tries, but I think my current design is a winner. 

One thing I found out real quick is the carts you see everyone building online are not built for rough terrain. It needs to be as wide as the kayak and low to the ground, at least in my experience.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

I'm actually using a re-purposed kid trailer for a bicycle. The big wheels on it made the rough going much easier. And it is by its nature, wide and low, with good clearance. The issue we had was getting the hull of my Native Ultimate to stay centered on the cart, because it has that flow thru hull design. I have a design change I think will solve this. 

I had a pvc cart built, but the wheels on it were only 7" and even with bigger wheels on it for ground clearance, I'm not so sure it would have taken the pounding we gave it. 

Now I'm keen to go back and try it again!



gf319804 said:


> I had a decent day, buy only fished for a few hours. Caught several 2lbers, but no monsters yesterday. Bluegills wouldn't leave me alone yesterday. Had a hard time getting through them to get to the bass.
> 
> In regards to the kayak cart, I feel your pain. My first attempt at a cart blew up 100y down a trail on my first trip. It took me three tries, but I think my current design is a winner.
> 
> One thing I found out real quick is the carts you see everyone building online are not built for rough terrain. It needs to be as wide as the kayak and low to the ground, at least in my experience.


----------



## gf319804 (Mar 6, 2007)

bruceride said:


> I'm actually using a re-purposed kid trailer for a bicycle. The big wheels on it made the rough going much easier. And it is by its nature, wide and low, with good clearance. The issue we had was getting the hull of my Native Ultimate to stay centered on the cart, because it has that flow thru hull design. I have a design change I think will solve this.
> 
> I had a pvc cart built, but the wheels on it were only 7" and even with bigger wheels on it for ground clearance, I'm not so sure it would have taken the pounding we gave it.
> 
> Now I'm keen to go back and try it again!


Ha, I used the wheels off a kid cart for mine also! Snap a few pics if you don't mind, I'd be interested in seeing how you did it.


----------



## bruceride (Aug 1, 2011)

gf319804 said:


> Ha, I used the wheels off a kid cart for mine also! Snap a few pics if you don't mind, I'd be interested in seeing how you did it.


Here's one: Need to tie straps front and rear, and I am going to make longitudinal rails for the hull to ride on. Worked pretty good once i figured out to tie it down at the front and the back, tho. And we had a float tube tied down to it as well...


----------



## OHBassCrazy (May 10, 2010)

I spent years carrying, dragging, pushing, and etc. my canoe back many miles to ponds over the years. I built a few carts, but the cart I use now and seems to be rock solid can be bought on Amazon.com The cart I bought was the Seattle Sports ATC cart.

Here is the link to the cart on Amazon:

[ame="http://www.amazon.com/Seattle-Sports-061105-ATC-Cart/dp/B003CRNYTC/ref=sr_1_sc_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1337707660&sr=8-1-spell"]Amazon.com: Seattle Sports ATC Cart: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41FPHnr1kyL[/ame]

Anyhow...love the homemade stuff for sure..I've been trying different ideas for outriggers for stability to be able to stand up - LOL!


----------

